# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Học vỡ lòng steps driver

## KDD

Như tiêu đề trên, sau khi Diy được vài CNC gỗ, máy chạy cũng tạm ổn, nay xét thấy tỉ lệ diy không cao lắm, hiểu biết về steps motor và driver còn ít quá nên mạo mụi lập chủ đề này mong học hỏi thêm các A/E trên diễn đàn, xin học A/E từ vỡ lòng nhé ( vì mình thuộc 7x, chậm, chổ nào cũng yếu!), cám ơn các A/E trước! chúc diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển! 

.... vào đề luôn...

Chương 1:

Đầu tiên mình chọn TB 6560 làm Driver, với lý do:
- Giá rẽ, có sẳn ( trước mua để thay cho mạch tích hợp, mới chết một chú nên còn dư).
- Nếu TB6560 dùng cho động cơ khoảng 3A, chạy tốc độ khoảng 4000mm, step size 57, vi bước 1/8 thấy cũng ổn.
- TB6560 chạy ít nóng, có điều dể ra đi ( cái này phải học thêm, chưa biết tại sao).
- Cuối cùng mình muốn chủ động về driver cho những ứng dụng nho nhỏ yêu cầu không cao, nói chung là những dự án làm ra tiền (ý là tiền ra mà ít hoặc không bao giờ quay trở lại đó ,...hehe).

Chọn schematic cái này mình sưu tầm 3 mạch như sau:
1. Mạch không có diode xả cho cuộn dây step.

2. Mạch có 8 diode

3. Mạch có 4 diode


Xin các A/E tư vấn dùm, mạch có 8 diode thì hiểu rồi, nhưng tại sao có mạch chỉ có 4 và có mạch không có. Nếu không có thì Fet của cầu H sẽ bị nguy hiểm, đọc datasheet hình như TB6560 cầu H không có diode bên trong (không biết có đúng không vì tiếng Anh hơi lùn) :Confused: . còn nếu không có cũng được thì tiết kiệm, mạch gọn hơn.

----------


## lekimhung

Có diot ký sinh hết đó bác ơi, mắt 8 con thêm cho an tâm, mắt 4 con cho dòng xả không qua điện trở sense, không mắt con nào hết thì được cái nó gọn hơn.

----------

KDD

----------


## CKD

Vote cho mạch có diod dập dòng ký sinh. 
Theo vốn khinh nghiệm ít ỏi của mình thì phần lớn 6560 bị cháy do mấy nguyên nhân:
- Chạy điện áp cao (dưới mức cho phép)
- Chạy tốc độ cao
- Chạy motor có áp định mức cao (cảm kháng lớn)
Từ các dấu hiệu cho thấy.. phần nhiều 6560 chế là do nóng cục bộ, và nổ diod, nổ fet cầu H. Lý do là khi chạy với tốc độ cao, dòng cảm ứng (ký sinh) từ các cuộn dây lớn, diod tích sẵn (hoặc lắp thêm) không xả triệt để, quá nhiệt và bùm.

Ngoài ra yếu tố khác là linh kiện chất lượng kém.. linh kiện giờ xuất sứ china nên chất lượng cũng thượng vàng hạ cám lắm lắm.

----------

anhcos, KDD

----------


## biết tuốt

theo em bác thớt nên bỏ ngay con TB6560  thay bằng con TB6600  , hiệu quả hơn khó chết hơn  ,em mới chỉ làm chết 1 con do cố tình xem nó chết thế nào = cách cắm step dòng 7A vào nó   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
con này bác nghịch thoải mái không toi , con 6560 bác sai tín hiệu , chết như chơi

----------


## CKD

> theo em bác thớt nên bỏ ngay con TB6560  thay bằng con TB6600  , hiệu quả hơn khó chết hơn  ,em mới chỉ làm chết 1 con do cố tình xem nó chết thế nào = cách cắm step dòng 7A vào nó  
> con này bác nghịch thoải mái không toi , con 6560 bác sai tín hiệu , chết như chơi


Con này mua ở đâu hay nhập china vậy bác? TB6560 được cái có thể mua được ở vn.

----------


## nhatson

mí chú tích hợp, tke để cho 1 motor cố định, diy nhà ta, cắm lung tung motor hết cả, ko cần biết motor dùng 24V hay motor dùng drive 220V , cắm tất, drive nào chịu nổi  :Smile: 
còn cắm đúng motor L thấp thì ổn

----------

KDD

----------


## cuongmay

> Con này mua ở đâu hay nhập china vậy bác? TB6560 được cái có thể mua được ở vn.


điện tử Á châu đường Tân Phước quận 10 đó bác .300.000 1 board .

----------


## cuongmay

> Vote cho mạch có diod dập dòng ký sinh. 
> Theo vốn khinh nghiệm ít ỏi của mình thì phần lớn 6560 bị cháy do mấy nguyên nhân:
> - Chạy điện áp cao (dưới mức cho phép)
> - Chạy tốc độ cao
> - Chạy motor có áp định mức cao (cảm kháng lớn)
> Từ các dấu hiệu cho thấy.. phần nhiều 6560 chế là do nóng cục bộ, và nổ diod, nổ fet cầu H. Lý do là khi chạy với tốc độ cao, dòng cảm ứng (ký sinh) từ các cuộn dây lớn, diod tích sẵn (hoặc lắp thêm) không xả triệt để, quá nhiệt và bùm.
> 
> Ngoài ra yếu tố khác là linh kiện chất lượng kém.. linh kiện giờ xuất sứ china nên chất lượng cũng thượng vàng hạ cám lắm lắm.


mình có ý kiến ngược với bác . theo mình không nên gắn diode ngoài vì hàng linh kiện không bảo đảm co thể xảy ra tình trạng diode tự chết kéo theo ic chết oan . còn TB nếu là hàng tốt thì chết hầu hết là do dùng motor cảm kháng lớn áp trả về cao làm ic quá áp tức thời mà chết , TB chịu áp thếp quá nên dùng nguồn càng cao càng dễ chết . đó là mạch chuẩn còn mạch diy người vẽ nẵm không rõ các nguyên tắc thiết kế thì thi thoảng nó cũng tự chết giống như mua phải linh kiện dỏm vậy .

----------


## biết tuốt

> Con này mua ở đâu hay nhập china vậy bác? TB6560 được cái có thể mua được ở vn.


bác ở sài gon thì em thấy có chỗ này: http://banhangdientu.com/shops/Step-Drivers/TB6600-280/
vấn đề diode , em xem mạch bon tây nó vẫn dùng , em thì dùng loại FR157

----------


## ít nói

> theo em bác thớt nên bỏ ngay con TB6560  thay bằng con TB6600  , hiệu quả hơn khó chết hơn  ,em mới chỉ làm chết 1 con do cố tình xem nó chết thế nào = cách cắm step dòng 7A vào nó  
> con này bác nghịch thoải mái không toi , con 6560 bác sai tín hiệu , chết như chơi


cụ này toàn phá bĩnh người ta hỏi 6560 cụ bảo thay 6600. em bảo lên luôn ac servo thì sao
6560 bản chất rất tốt có thể chạy cả năm mát mẻ 
 ( chứng minh là các driver thương mại của trung quốc chạy không cần quạt mức 3a vẫn tốt không có vấn đề gì còn tại sao ngưòi ta làm được thế cũng chỉ cần 1 dúm linh kiện) 
tb6600 về thông số lý thuyết thì đẹp hơn t6560 nhưng độ tin cậy chưa chắc . hơn nữa về giá thành ra mạch tb6600 cũng chẳng rẻ với giá thành phẩm đó người ta chọn THB7128  

Chia có những board đã đưa TB6560 lên mức đỉnh cao. điển hình như mạch của chuck_fu ai cần tham khảo về cách layout đi mass thì liên hệ trên điễn đàn có cụ bán đó à,
o

----------


## nhatson

tại sao cứ ép em nó chạy ở peak áp và dòng?
kiếm motor thik hợp , L thấp cở 2mH đổ lại , chạy 24V, dòng ở mức 70% là okies

----------


## ít nói

> tại sao cứ ép em nó chạy ở peak áp và dòng?
> kiếm motor thik hợp , L thấp cở 2mH đổ lại , chạy 24V, dòng ở mức 70% là okies


đúng cụ nói em mới nhận ra 1 điều . là chú ý L và R.
với các con step photo ko biết thế nào muốn chạy ngon phải móc nó ra đã. ngó coi dây đồng nó cỡ nào rồi áng . nếu dây to cho A lớn chút nhưng giảm V đầu vào đi. cắm step vô nghe ngóng coi nó có ì èo gì ko . 
đó là kn chứ còn có đồ như cụ Linh thì khỏi cần móc ra chi

----------


## nhatson

> đúng cụ nói em mới nhận ra 1 điều . là chú ý L và R.
> với các con step photo ko biết thế nào muốn chạy ngon phải móc nó ra đã. ngó coi dây đồng nó cỡ nào rồi áng . nếu dây to cho A lớn chút nhưng giảm V đầu vào đi. cắm step vô nghe ngóng coi nó có ì èo gì ko . 
> đó là kn chứ còn có đồ như cụ Linh thì khỏi cần móc ra chi


của em cũng xịt khói nếu mà dùng motor L cao, tải nặng, áp cao chạy nhanh , thắng motor cái éc cũng xịt khói 
muốn trâu bò thì dùng linh kiện gấp 4 lần , em thấy vậy ko ổn về giá thành, vì đại da số ko ai phá vậy>>> làm mạch bảo vệ quá dòng, quá áp là xong  :Smile: , chi phí hợp lí hơn là dùng linh kiện cao gấp 4 lần 

còn về chip amp, xác đinh motor L thấp, dòng và áp  70% danh định sẽ ko có nhiều chuyện xảy ra
còn thach thức nhau về kỹ thuật kiểu chạy max áp max dòng , motor L cao>> 1 số em sinh ra đã là thiên tài thì sẽ chịu được  :Smile: 
dai đa số bình dân học vụ sẽ xịt khói

b.r

----------


## biết tuốt

> cụ này toàn phá bĩnh người ta hỏi 6560 cụ bảo thay 6600. em bảo lên luôn ac servo thì sao
> 6560 bản chất rất tốt có thể chạy cả năm mát mẻ 
>  ( chứng minh là các driver thương mại của trung quốc chạy không cần quạt mức 3a vẫn tốt không có vấn đề gì còn tại sao ngưòi ta làm được thế cũng chỉ cần 1 dúm linh kiện) 
> tb6600 về thông số lý thuyết thì đẹp hơn t6560 nhưng độ tin cậy chưa chắc . hơn nữa về giá thành ra mạch tb6600 cũng chẳng rẻ với giá thành phẩm đó người ta chọn THB7128  
> 
> Chia có những board đã đưa TB6560 lên mức đỉnh cao. điển hình như mạch của chuck_fu ai cần tham khảo về cách layout đi mass thì liên hệ trên điễn đàn có cụ bán đó à,
> o


bác ít nói mắng em oan rồi nhá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   , đây đang nói chuyện DIY  không nói chuyện mua bán nên trách em là bác sai vấn đề nhé , còn em biết mạch TB6560 thương mại của trung quốc tốt , em nói gì đâu mà trách iem ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
vì vấn đề DIY phải trả giá mà chỉ những người DIY mới cảm thấy còn chưa DIY thì k nói , em dùng cả 2 con rồi nên em nhận xét vậy , bao giờ em nói hàng tàu lởm bác mắng em chưa vội  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thôi DIY thì dùng MCU cho nó lành, kiếm mấy dòng signal processor mà quất, đãi cha Linh cafe để chả chỉ cách làm, đảm bảo chất lượng hơn đứt mấy chú tb6560

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, thôi DIY thì dùng MCU cho nó lành, kiếm mấy dòng signal processor mà quất, đãi cha Linh cafe để chả chỉ cách làm, đảm bảo chất lượng hơn đứt mấy chú tb6560


DSP em cũng chưa chơi, vì chưa đủ trình
em toàn chơi công nghệ ANALOG, và hay nâng cao giá trị bằng cách biện minh ANALOG mới tin cậy hay dùng cho vũ trụ và aero space

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà mở thớt MCU + fet , đi bác a e làm chơi nên em tôn trọng bác nhatson nên quyết k hỏi  vì nhỡ bác ấy dễ tính phun ra hết em lại không giữ được bí mật thì có lỗi có lỗi  :Cool:

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> DSP em cũng chưa chơi, vì chưa đủ trình
> em toàn chơi công nghệ ANALOG, và hay nâng cao giá trị bằng cách biện minh ANALOG mới tin cậy hay dùng cho vũ trụ và aero space


Hê hê trước em cũng chỉ digital vì nó mới .(  chỉ tiếp xúc đến DM AM của leadshire) tưởng nó đã là siêu cấp vô địch analog ko bao giờ ngó ngàng
bỗng dưng 1 ngày đi bới rác vớ đc 1 con vếc ta  bị sida
hóa ra 1 em 20 năm trước  đã chinh chiến tóe khói ở các chiến trường hạng nặng lao động bóc lột  lại cho kết quả đáng kinh ngạc
chạy rất êm bất chấp là speed nhanh hay chậm bất chấp độ phân giải thấp hay cao. cứ cấp xung là êm ái lướt. 
tuy nhiên nếu thằng tầu nó bán mấy bộ closed loop digital của nó rẻ hơn nữa thì em từ bỏ aphastep ngay

----------


## nhatson

> Hê hê trước em cũng chỉ digital vì nó mới .(  chỉ tiếp xúc đến DM AM của leadshire) tưởng nó đã là siêu cấp vô địch analog ko bao giờ ngó ngàng
> bỗng dưng 1 ngày đi bới rác vớ đc 1 con vếc ta  bị sida
> hóa ra 1 em 20 năm trước  đã chinh chiến tóe khói ở các chiến trường hạng nặng lao động bóc lột  lại cho kết quả đáng kinh ngạc
> chạy rất êm bất chấp là speed nhanh hay chậm bất chấp độ phân giải thấp hay cao. cứ cấp xung là êm ái lướt. 
> tuy nhiên nếu thằng tầu nó bán mấy bộ closed loop digital của nó rẻ hơn nữa thì em từ bỏ aphastep ngay


china đang tiệm cận giới hạn về công nghệ và tiền lương roài  :Smile: 
vexta có lợi là chủ động công nghệ động cơ

về DSP có thách thức lớn về thông số PID current control, nếu ko thì còn tệ hơn analog

trang thiết bị cần có
1 bộ nguồn thí nghiệm 40V 5A có thể dkhien áp và dòng
digital osc
đo dòng có thề dùng chip ASC712

cứ tạm thế là khỏi nghiệp được ah

b.r

----------


## KDD

Xin chân thành cám ơn các bạn vì nhiều ý kiến bổ ích! mình sẽ tích cực học tập, phương châm là đi từ dưới thấp.
Mình đang xài driver tích hợp (TB6560) chị na, mình thấy như sau:
- Dùng steps size 57, 3A (cả vexta và sanyo denky), steps hơi nóng phải giải nhiệt, driver thì không nóng không dùng quạt cũng được ( step có sẳn, cái này chắt may mắn nên driver không sao).
- Nguồn chỉ dùng từ 30 đến 36V (cho an toàn).
- Tốc độ cao nhất là 4000mm/phút, từ 4300-4500mm/phút là mất bước nên hạ xuống 4000mm cho an toàn.
- Khi lắp máy thứ 2 giữ steps cũ dùng các driver khác nhau: driver USA, Leadshine nóng phải giải nhiệt, step có cái rất nóng, trong số này đã ra đi một em Leadshine.

Tạm kết luận: Mạch tích hợp dùng cũng tốt, với điều kiện
- Tốc độ không cao <> 4000mm/m.
- Nguồn cấp 30-36V
- Steps phù hợp ( đánh giá cao nhất ý kiến này từ các bạn): việc này mình nghĩ đúng với nhiều loại động cơ chứ không riêng step, chỉ ngặt nỗi mình không có gì để đo L. Chọn động cơ theo mình rất quan trọng, vì vậy mong nhận được sự hổ trợ từ các bạn!
- Vấn đề diode bên trong + thêm bên ngoài còn nhiều băng khoăn: nếu chọn động cơ phù hợp thì diode trong chắt là đủ ( vì nhà sx đã tính), diode chết theo mình do dòng qua nó, điện áp ngược và tần suất dẫn ( phụ thuộc L và tốc độ steps), rất mong nhận được ý kiến phần này!

----------


## CKD

@KDD
Chọn động cơ thì không dễ để biết được cảm kháng.. nhưng đoán mò thì cũng dễ bác à. Thường mình tìm được thông số áp & dòng. Áp thấp & dòng cao thì thường L & R thấp. Ngược lại áp mà cao, dòng thì thấp thì L & R cao.. Chung chung thì vậy, nhưng thực tế thì không đúng 100%.

4000mm/min thì cũng chung chung vì bác dùng với bước vit 10 hay 5, khác nhau nhiều à. Tốc độ step được tính là rpm (vòng/phút) thì mới dể đánh giá. Ngay cả vận hành với gia tốc thế nào cũng quan trọng. Chạy bình thường thì khó chết chứ đang chạy mà e-stop thì cũng xịt khói à.

TB6560 được cái ưu điểm là đơn giản & rẻ tiền.. mấy con kia khó mua hoặc đắt..
Anh em mới vào nghề diy thì nên chơi từ đơn giản rồi phát triển từ từ. Chứ chạy đua theo mấy bác khác.. nhất là bác NhatSon thì e.. chạy hoài mà bắt chẵng kịp

----------

KDD

----------


## KDD

Chào CKD E-stop xịt khói, cái này có giống dòng hãm của động cơ không vậy? ( như động cơ KĐB 3 pha chẳn hạn). Bạn nói mình mới nhớ datasheet của step có biểu đồ về tốc độ vòng quay và lực, Y, Z mình xái bước 5, X thì bước 10.

----------


## CKD

Đúng là giống như dòng hãm.
Đang chạy nhanh, dừng đột ngột (e-stop), gia tốc lớn nên dòng cảm ứng lớn -> nổ diod & fet.

Với biến tần mà không dùng điện trở tải bên ngoài.. giảm tốc nhanh có thể báo over load (OL) hoặc over current (OC) hay gọi chung là quá tải. Với motor lớn có thể gây nổ công suất luôn ấy chứ.

----------

KDD

----------


## nhatson

> Chào CKD E-stop xịt khói, cái này có giống dòng hãm của động cơ không vậy? ( như động cơ KĐB 3 pha chẳn hạn). Bạn nói mình mới nhớ datasheet của step có biểu đồ về tốc độ vòng quay và lực, Y, Z mình xái bước 5, X thì bước 10.


drive stepper motor lớn, có mạch enegry dump, giống như điện trở thắng của biến tấn

b.r

----------


## Gamo

Bác Nhật Sơn có thể mô tả rõ hơn các vụ energy dump này được ko? Mình dump bằng cách nào?

----------


## nhatson

em ví dụ drrive minh chì hoạt động tới 50VDC, nếu tăng dến 52VDC minh sẽ cho fet dẫn qua con trở vài chục ohm cong suất 5 10W để tiêu tán dòng điện ngược do motor tạo ra

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

http://www.protoplant.com/power
nối nhiều nguồn 24VDC và mạch enegry dump

----------

anhxco, Gamo, KDD

----------


## KDD

Hi hi, mình tóm được nhiều thầy giỏi rồi, rất đa tạ! nhất là CKD và Nhatson!, mong nhận được nhiều ý kiến từ hai bạn!
- Cái dòng hãm này trước mình gặp ở biến tần ( do tò mò chỉnh thời gian hãm = 0s, không có điện trở hãm), xém trả giá vì ngốc.
- Điện trở hãm ở motor 3 pha thì đã rõ, còn tiêu tán dòng ngược cho driver hay quá, giờ nhờ Nhatson mới biết.
- Mình sẽ nhanh chóng làm mạch in, sau đó nhờ mấy a/e chém dùm.

----------


## lính mới

em tính toàn bị hụt lên  mong các sư phụ dạy dỗ thêm ạ thanks các anh chước 
giả sử em đang xài vime 10 B10 

trên driver em bật ON & 7ON 8ON thì mình tính theo NTN để ra dc thông số cài vào ạ

----------


## nhatson

dkhien microstep bằng digital với tms320f28035
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...Gc&usp=sharing

----------


## ít nói

> em tính toàn bị hụt lên  mong các sư phụ dạy dỗ thêm ạ thanks các anh chước 
> giả sử em đang xài vime 10 B10 
> 
> trên driver em bật ON & 7ON 8ON thì mình tính theo NTN để ra dc thông số cài vào ạ


Cụ bỏ nick yeucongnghe lập nick mới à

----------


## KDD

@Nhatson! rất hay, nhưng mình chưa có đủ trình để nhảy lớp đâu, quyết học xong vỡ lòng step đã. Thấy cái này nhớ tới Labview ( trình mình vỡ lòng thôi), tính thí nghiệm mà chưa có thời gian (hơi tham tí!?).

----------


## nhatson

> @Nhatson! rất hay, nhưng mình chưa có đủ trình để nhảy lớp đâu, quyết học xong vỡ lòng step đã. Thấy cái này nhớ tới Labview ( trình mình vỡ lòng thôi), tính thí nghiệm mà chưa có thời gian (hơi tham tí!?).


stepper motor, em thấy quan trọng đầu tiên là kỹ thuật dkhien dòng, kỹ thuật này tách làm 2 hướng
1. analog , dùng opam+comparator+dac+logic
2. digital, dùng MCU tốc độ cao đo dòng và PID tính toán độ rộng xung 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

mạch pwm current control cơ bản nhất dung 74hc74

----------

KDD

----------


## KDD

@ Nhatson! cám ơn sự nhiệt tình của bạn! cái phương án 2 dùng MCU làm với Atmega8 chắt phù hợp ha? khi nào xong vỡ lòng mình sẽ thọ giáo bạn mấy chiêu đễ làm. Mấy bữa nay bận quá mới vẽ xong mạch in, lay hoay với phay cnc mạch in mà chưa thành công, chắt quay lại ăn mòn rồi khoan cnc trước cái đã (để có cái trả bài cho mấy Thầy!).

----------


## nhatson

dùng mega tao xung 20khz, độ rộng dương co 3us
+ 1 chú dac 2 kênh để tạo ref sin cho 2 phase, và chopper như trên là okies rồi ah

b.r

----------


## nhatson

1 giải pháp khác là dùng VDK nhiều chân hơn 1 chút > R2R dac, em nghĩ 5bit là đủ > tốn cở 10 IO

----------


## nhatson

1 mẩu microstep, với DAC là R2R, 



http://www.lamja.com/?p=284

----------


## imechavn

Thời sinh viên lần đầu tiên dùng con ULN2003 hay ULN2803 gì đó làm phần công suất điều khiển được con step, lấy tín hiệu để điều khiển qua cổng LPT dùng pascal điều khiển là đã thấy sướng rồi. 



Ngày này càng có nhiều mạch driver hỗ trợ dòng lớn, tốc độ cao chạy ổn định, giá cạnh tranh thật là thuật lợi cho anh em muốn chế máy, theo đuổi ước mơ của bản thân.

----------


## nhatson

microstepping, tài liệu của ST
http://forums.reprap.org/file.php?16...ename=8700.pdf

----------


## nhatson

cụ nào cần nghịch microstep mcu+uc3717/uc3770 thì hú em , em tài trợ uc3717/uc3770

----------


## trongnam

Cho em hỏi ngu chút là có cách nào ép dòng cho nó chạy hơn bình thường được không ạ? Ví dụ bình thường động cơ chạy 2A nhưng giờ cho lên 3A được không?

----------


## nhatson

> Cho em hỏi ngu chút là có cách nào ép dòng cho nó chạy hơn bình thường được không ạ? Ví dụ bình thường động cơ chạy 2A nhưng giờ cho lên 3A được không?


câu trả lời là được, nhưng nếu chạy chậm dưới 200RPM liên tục và lâu dài, việc này sẽ khiển motor nóng quá mức >> hư hỏng nhanh hơn

----------


## trongnam

> câu trả lời là được, nhưng nếu chạy chậm dưới 200RPM liên tục và lâu dài, việc này sẽ khiển motor nóng quá mức >> hư hỏng nhanh hơn


Thanks bác. Bác có thể hướng dẫn thêm cách làm được không? Một số dòng stepper drive em thấy có nút vặn bằng ốc ở gần chip, hình như chỉnh bằng cái đó phải không?

----------


## nhatson

bạn cho xin hình drive của bạn sử dụng, hoặc hình hệ thống bạn sử dụng


nút vặn bằng ốc ở gần chip >> nói vậy mình chả bít nó là cái gì 

b.r

----------


## trongnam

> bạn cho xin hình drive của bạn sử dụng, hoặc hình hệ thống bạn sử dụng
> 
> 
> nút vặn bằng ốc ở gần chip >> nói vậy mình chả bít nó là cái gì 
> 
> b.r


Bác có thể hướng dẫn chung chung được không ạ? Tại em đang mới bắt đầu tập tành mò mẫm, chẳng có cái hệ thống hay hình ảnh thực tế nào cả, chủ yếu là coi trên mạng thấy vậy thôi. Nếu bác chẳng bít nó là cái gì thì cứ bỏ qua tại em cũng gà nên nhiều lúc hỏi sai cũng nên.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác có thể hướng dẫn chung chung được không ạ? Tại em đang mới bắt đầu tập tành mò mẫm, chẳng có cái hệ thống hay hình ảnh thực tế nào cả, chủ yếu là coi trên mạng thấy vậy thôi. Nếu bác chẳng bít nó là cái gì thì cứ bỏ qua tại em cũng gà nên nhiều lúc hỏi sai cũng nên.


nếu muốn học chay>> google
vướng vấn đề cụ thể>> cho em hình ảnh em mới hỗ trợ dược ah

b.r

----------

trongnam

----------


## trongnam

> nếu muốn học chay>> google
> vướng vấn đề cụ thể>> cho em hình ảnh em mới hỗ trợ dược ah
> 
> b.r


Ok, thanks bác, em sẽ thắc mắc sau để tránh làm loãng topic

----------

